

Running Raspberry Pis as Thin Clients with Ubuntu 14.04 - thisisnkp
http://www.uzerp.com/blog/running-raspberry-pis-as-thin-clients-with-ubuntu-14-04-lts/

======
morb
Just out of curiosity, HN seems like a good place to ask: Does anyone actually
here use unix-likes in a multiseat fashion, like they were used 30-40 years
ago? Like described here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiseat_configuration](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiseat_configuration)

~~~
jacquesm
You will want this:

[http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/Multiseat/](http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/Multiseat/)

And if you're on arch linux this is a good start:

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xorg_multiseat](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xorg_multiseat)

------
hollerith
"Thin client" in this case means X Server.

~~~
harrylavender
In this case, the Raspberry Pi is an LDM client. More information is available
on Wikipedia, and the LTSP wiki. Edubuntu also has good resources on LTSP, as
it is integrated into the Distro!

------
vxxzy
Cool. I'm currently working on a VDI solution using the rPI as a thin client
for a chain Retailer in the DC area. We plan to use RFID Cards as
authentication - a "roaming vdi". VMs are mint Linux and run on top of KVM.

------
abcdefidk
How's the screen refresh rate? I have an Arch distro on my Pi, used mostly for
remoting purposes. RDesktop works really well, but the refresh rate is slow...
1-10 fps in most cases. I was hoping to bump it up to 50-60.

~~~
harrylavender
As long as you're using at least a 100Mb/s network (We use GbE), you should
see a smooth experience. All works just as well as using a local machine, give
or take some frames here and there. Just a forewarning, stay away from Google
Chrome, and Chromium. They are awful to use with LTSP, you must deploy them as
local apps as a fat-thin client solution, which isn't compatible with the Pi.
The reasoning for this is that Chrome makes too many calls to the X server,
and this causes horrible performance, you'll literally be watching chrome
refresh, like loading an image over dialup.

------
giancarlostoro
I wonder how this will work if I have Ubuntu on Hyper V.

~~~
harrylavender
It will work fine, as long as it is your authoritative DHCP server on your
VLAN/LAN. I have it running on an ESXi server, alongside a load of other VMs.
I have allocated it the following for ~15 users: 4GB RAM, 4 Cores across 2
sockets.

